# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > ANAU Medeniyeti >  Anadolu Medeniyetleri Hakkında Ansiklopedik Bilgi

## veli

ans.jpg
Anadolu Medeniyetleri Alm. anatolische Zivilisationen (f), Fr. Civilisations dAnatolie, İng. Anatolian Civilisations. Anadoluda tarih boyunca kurulan medeniyetler. Anadolu isminin ortaya çıkışı konusunda iki rivayet vardır. Birincisi; Romalıların buralara hakim oldukları devirde Kızılırmak ile Ege Denizi arasındaki bölgeye Thema Anatolica (Doğu Bölgesi) ismini vermişlerdir. Zamanla Thema Anadolica isminin yerine sadece Anatolica kullanılmış ve batı literatürüne bu

ANSİKLOPEDİTARTIŞMA

?? Anadolu'da tarih boyunca kurulan medeniyetler. Anadolu isminin ortaya çıkışı konusunda iki rivayet vardır. Birincisi; Romalıların buralara hakim oldukları devirde Kızılırmak ile Ege Denizi arasındaki bölgeye "Thema Anatolica" (Doğu Bölgesi) ismini vermişlerdir. Zamanla Thema Anadolica isminin yerine sadece Anatolica kullanılmış ve batı literatürüne bu şekilde geçmiştir. Müslüman Türklerin buraya yerleşmeleri ile bu kelime değişerek Anadolu şeklini almıştır.

İkinci görüş ise; Anadolu Selçuklu Devleti Sultanı Kılıç Arslan'ın bir seferi esnasında vuku bulan bir hadisedir. Selçuklu ordusunun sıcak bir yaz günü yürüyüşü sırasında, askerler çok susamışlardı. Verilen istirahat sırasında ordugaha gelen ihtiyar bir kadın, askerlere ayran dağıtıyordu; elindeki testiden bütün asker içmiş ve mataralarını doldurmuştu. Yaşlı kadın hala; "Evlatlarım ayran için. Mataralarınızı doldurun." diyordu. Her bir asker de; "Ana dolu!", "Ana dolu!" demelerinden ordunun bulunduğu yere daha sonraları "Anadolu" denilmeye başlanmış. Bu da zamanla şimdi üzerinde yaşadığımız topraklara isim olmuştur.

Anadolu'da kurulan uygarlıklar (Medeniyetler) sırasıyla şunlardır:
1.


Hititler, 
Frigler, 
Lidyalılar, 
İyonlar, 
Urartular (M.Ö. 2000 - M.Ö. 600 yılları arasında)
2.


Persler (M.Ö. 543 - 333)
3.


İskender İmparatorluğu
4. Roma İmparatorluğu

5.


Bizanslılar (M.S. 395 - 1071)
6. 
Türkler (M.S. 1071 - ?)

Anadolu'da insanların toplu olarak yaşamaya başlamasıyla birlikte, devletler kurulmaya başlamış ve farklı medeniyetler birbiri ardına ortaya çıkmıştır. Asırlarca devam eden bu devletler zinciri, Anadolu'nun yeryüzünün medeniyet beşiği olmasına sebep olmuştur.

Bilinen tarihi kayıtlara göre bugünkü devlet şekline uygun ilk olarak Hatti Devleti ortaya çıktı (M. Ö. 2500 - 2000). Hattiler, Mezopotamya tesiri altında olmalarına rağmen, kendilerine mahsus bir medeniyet ortaya koydular. An'ane, mitoloji ve sanat bakımından büyük bir varlık gösteren Hattilerin tesiri Anadolu'da uzun süre devam etti. Küçük krallıklardan meydana gelen Hatti devleti, idareci sınıfın etkisiyle kendisine has bir sanat ortaya koydu. Alacahöyük, Horoztepe ve Mahmatlar bölgelerinde yapılan kazılarda, Hattilerin san'at gücünü ortaya koyan kalıntılar çıkmıştır.

M.Ö. 1750 ile 1200 yılları arasında Anadolu'da hüküm süren Hitit Devleti ise, Hint-Avrupa ırkları topluluğuna mensupturlar. Hititler M.Ö. 15 ve 14. asırlarda o zamanki dünyanın egemenliğini Mısır Devleti ile paylaşıyordu. Hititlerin ilk merkezi olan Kaneş (Kültepe)te bulunan çivi tabletler, Anadolu'daki ilk yazı örnekleridir. Hititler; Mitoloji, örf ve adet, kültür, sanat alanlarında tamamen Hattilerin tesiri altında kalmışlardır. Mimari alanda özel bir tarz geliştirmişlerdir. Hitit sanatının bugüne kadar gelebilen eserleri arasında saraylar, tapınaklar, heykeller ve etrafı duvarlarla çevrili şehirler gelmektedir. Eski Anadolu oymacılığının en güzel örnekleri Hitit devrinden kalmadır. Oymalar; taş, tunç, demir ve altın üstüne yapılmıştır. Hitit medeniyeti, klasik medeniyete (Yunan - Roma Medeniyeti) tesirde bulunmuştur.

Hurri Devleti ise, Hititlerle çağdaş olup, kültür ve medeniyet sahalarında Hititlerin ve Mısırlıların te'sirinde kalmışlardır. Bugüne kadar yapılan kazılar sonunda Hurrilerde taş oymacılığı ve çanak çömlekçiliğin çok ileri bir seviyede olduğu görülmektedir.

Urartular ise, şimdiki Van, İran ve Azerbaycan'ın birleştikleri yerlerde medeniyet kurmuşlardır. Sami, Hind, Avrupa ve Hatti dilinden başka Hurricenin bir lehçesini de kullanırlardı. Maden işleme sanatında oldukça ileriydiler; bunların madeni eserleri Frigya (Phrygia) Etrüsk şehirlerinde bulunmuştur.

M.Ö. 1275'ten sonra Anadolu'ya gelen ve siyasi sahada M.Ö. 750'den sonra kendilerini gösteren Frigyalılara ait Gordion, Pazarlı, Alişar, Alacahöyük ve Boğazköy'de ortaya çıkarılan san'at eserleri dönemin mimarlığını ve bina tekniğini ortaya koymaktadır. Frigyalılar Geç-Hitit ve Helen tesiri altında sanat eserleri ortaya koymuşlardır. Bu sanat eserleri arasında çeşitli renklerde, insan ve hayvan figürleri, geometrik motiflerle süslü, pişmiş topraktan levhalar, geometrik motifli ya da aslan, geyik gibi figürlerle süslü seramikler dikkati çekmektedir. Frigyalıların maden, ağaç işçiliğinde, dokumacılıktaki eserleri Helenlere tesir etmiştir.

M. Ö. 700 - 300 arasında Batı Anadolu'da hakimiyet kuran Lidyalıların merkezi Sard kasabası kalıntıları hala mevcuttur. Burada bulunan Lidya kral mezarları yüksekçe olup, mozak tipindedir. Lidyalılar zaman zaman İon şehirlerine hakim olmuşlarsa da, fazla bir tesirleri olmamıştır.

Likyalılar (Lykia), Lidyalılarla aynı devirlerde Güneybatı Anadolu'da hüküm sürmüşlerdir. Bunlardan günümüze kadar sağlam olarak Fethiye'de Kaya Mezarları ayakta kalmıştır.

İon Medeniyeti, Batı Anadolu'da M. Ö. 1050-300 arasında Mısır, Fenike, Assar ve Hitit te'sirinde olarak görülmüştür. En parlak dönemleri M. Ö. 650-545 arasındadır. Felsefe alanında ileri olan bu toplum içinde Thales, Anaximandras ve Anaximanes gibi hala meşhur olan filozoflar yetişmiştir. Felsefi sistem olarak Grek felsefesini etkilemiştir. Sağlam bir mimari tarz geliştiren İonyalılar, Avrupa mimarisini büyük ölçüde etkilemiştir.

İskender'in M. Ö. 333'te Pers hükümdarı Dara'yı mağlub edinceye kadar, Anadolu'da Pers hakimiyeti görülür. Perslerin Anadolu'ya yerleşmeleri ile İonyalıların Anadolu'daki varlıkları silinmiştir. Anadolu'daki Pers satrapları bağımsız krallar gibi hareket ettiklerinden, burada dünya çapında eserler meydana getirmişlerdir.

İskender'in Anadolu'yu istilasıyla buradaki Hellen şehirlerine bağımsızlıklarını geri vermiştir. Yarımadada tekrar dünya çapında eserler vücuda gelmeğe başlamıştır. Bergama, Efes, Milet, Didim'deki mimari eserler, Roma san'atına büyük ölçüde te'sir etmiştir.

M. Ö. 30 ile M.S. 395 arasında Anadolu'da Roma medeniyeti hakim olmuştur. Romalıların tuğlaları harçla birbirine bağlama usulüyle yaptıkları, geniş hacimli ve kubbeli binalar, Anadolu'da eskiye nazaran daha tekamül etmiş yapıların inşasına yol açmıştır. Böylece Anadolu o zamanın en mamur ülkelerinden biri haline gelmiştir.

Anadolu'da M. S. 330-1453 arasında Geç Roma sanatı ve Erken Hıristiyan sanatının bir karışımı olarak meydana gelen Bizans sanatı, mimari bakımdan yeni bir merhaledir. Mimari gelişme, en mükemmel mahsullerini M. S. 330'da kurulan Konstantinopolis (İstanbul)'de vermiştir. M. S. 532-539 arasında inşa edilen, merkezi kubbeli bir bazilike olan Ayasofya, hala dünya mimarisinin en önemli eserlerindendir (Bkz. Ayasofya).

1071'den sonra Anadolu'yu fethe başlayan Müslüman Türkler, burayı ikinci anayurt kabul ederek hiç ayrılmayacak şekilde yerleşmişlerdir. Buradaki Türk kavimleri, hoşgörüye dayanan idareleri ile tamamen Anadolu'ya hükmettiler. Selçukluların Anadolu'ya hakim olmalarıyla, yeni bir imar hareketi başladı. Önceden mevcud olan ticaret yolları üzerine inşa edilen kervansaraylarla, Anadolu'da ticari hayat iyice canlandı. Selçuklu sanatı, Arab ve Acem sanatından etkilenmekle beraber kendisine mahsus Ortaasya'dan beri gelen mimari özellikleri de bünyesinde toplamıştır. Selçukluların Diyarbakır'dan İstanbul Boğazına kadar uzanan sahada yüzlerce saray, cami, mescid, imaret, han, hamam, darüşşifa, medrese, hankah, türbe, künbed, çeşme, sebil, kervansaray, kale ve surları görülmektedir. Bu yapıların cepheleri, kapıları, pencere kenarları en güzel ve renkli yazılar ile süslenmiş, camilerin kubbe kenarları, minber ve mihrapları Türk çinileri ile kaplanmıştır. Şadırvanlar Türk mermer işçiliğinin, kapı ve pencere kapakları Türk kakmacılık ve oymacılığının en güzel örneklerini vermiştir. Türbeler, Türk çadırının taş binalara uygulanmış şeklidir. Kuzey Avrupa'da görülen gotik mimarideki tuğla süslemeleri, Haçlı seferleri sırasında Anadolu'dan alınarak kullanılmıştır, yani Selçuklu menşelidirler.

Camilerde ve diğer yapılarda pencerelerin katlar halinde sıralanması, Türk mimari mahsulü olup, başka İslam ülkelerinde uygulanmamıştır. Kubbe inşaatında Selçukluların ortaya koydukları en mühim yenilik ana duvarlardan kubbeye geçişin müselles sahalar ile teminidir ki, bu durum mimari tarihinde "Türk üçgenleri" adı ile anılmaktadır. Bu üslub Osmanlılar zamanında değişik şekiller altında geliştirilmiştir. Selçuklu stilinde daha ziyade basık olan mihrablar, Osmanlılar devrinde camilerin azametine paralel olarak yükselmiş ve incelmiştir.

1299'dan sonra altı asırdan fazla yeryüzünde hüküm süren Osmanlı Devleti, Selçukluların kültür ve sanatını geliştirmiş ve yeni bazı şekiller kazandırmışlardır. Türk yapı sanatında, Selçuklularda toplu mekana doğru bir ilerleme başlamış ve Osmanlı mimarisinde Mimar Sinan'ın inşa gücüyle tamamen bütünlüğe kavuşmuştur. Mimar Sinan'ın meydana getirdiği cami stili, model olarak sonraki mimarlara örnek olmuştur. Ancak Süleymaniye ve Selimiye o kadar eşsiz eserler olarak meydana gelmişlerdir ki, hiç bir mimar o büyüklükte ve mekan bütünlüğünde bir cami yapmağa cesaret edememişlerdir. Mimar Sinan, Selimiye ile merkezi bina tipinin yeryüzündeki en başarılı örneğini vermiştir. Osmanlı mimarisi, türbe, medrese, kütüphane, köşk, konak, saray, hamam, işhanı ve su kemeri, köprü inşaatında da hem mimari, hem de mühendislik açısından eşsiz eserler meydana getirmişlerdir (Bkz. Osmanlı Devleti).

Bugün Anadolu'nun dört bucağı Osmanlı eserleriyle doludur. Bunlardan bazıları bakımsızlıktan, ilgisizlikten harabe haline gelmiştir. Gelecek nesillere mirasın ulaşabilmesi ancak bu eserlere sahip çıkmakla mümkün olacaktır.

----------

